# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  قرار دادن آیکون کنار آدرس بار برای سایت

## Amir64

من برای قرار دادن آیکون در کنار آدرس بار سایت مشکل دارم البته از VS2005 استفاده می کنم.
ممنون می شم اگه کسی کمک کنه. :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## babi_wd

شما می توانید آیکون ویژه جست وجوگر وب (IE) را برداشته و به جای آن لوگوی انتخابی را جایگزین نمایید. اگر به سایتتان مراجعه کنید متوجه می شوید که یک لوگوی (e) آبی با یک کادر سفید در پایین صفحه، Status bar، نوار عنوان و در آدرس سایت  ها قبل از URL، Address bar وجود دارد. مشابه همین لوگو در منوی Favorites و پنل  folderقبل از آدرس سایت ها نیز وجود دارد. شما می توانید این علامت را با آیکون ویژه و مطلوب خودتان عوض کنید. تمام کاری که انجام می دهید این است که تصویری را طراحی کنید و اطمینان حاصل کنید که فرمت و اندازه آن مناسب و درست است. سپس آن را در Root Directory سایت خودتان Upload کنید. می توان از هر کدام از بسته های نرم افزاری گرافیکی که کارکردن با آن را می دانید جهت ایجاد چنین آیکونی استفاده کنید و یا این که یک برنامه مخصوص ایجاد آیکون را از اینترنت پیدا کنید تا کار برایتان راحت تر شود. در این برنامه ها فایل های الگویی وجود دارند که ایجاد آیکون مورد نظر را برایتان ساده می کنند. یکی از این برنامه ها Microangel 5.05 است که در سایت (www.impact soft.com) قرار دارد. سایت های دیگری که در این زمینه می توانند به شما کمک کنند،
((www.icon factory.com و(www.iconedit.com) می باشند. ما در این قسمت از Iconedit استفاده می نماییم. 
گام اول - نرم افزار را نصب کنید
پیش از هر اقدامی باید نرم افزار Iconedit را که نرم افزار ساده ای است، نصب کنید. کار شما ایجاد یک تصویر با کیفیت بالا است که هدف سایت شما را به روشنی معرفی کند.
گام دوم - اندازه ها را معین کنید
یک لوگوی ۱۶*۱۶ یا ۳۲*۳۲ pixel را انتخاب کنید. پیشنهاد می شود از سایز ۱۶*۱۶ استاندارد استفاده کنید.
گام سوم - لوگو باید واضح باشد
نمایان بودن لوگو بسیار مهم است، به ویژه برای سایت ها و فعالیت های جا افتاده که یک لوگوی مبهم غالباً گویا نخواهد بود. می توانید یک لوگوی آماده را وارد کنید و سپس آن را طبق دلخواه تغییر دهید.
گام چهارم - آیکون خود را Upload کنید
حالا می توانید لوگوی خود را در شبکه بگذارید. اگر می خواهید آیکون ویژه جدید شما در تمام صفحات سایت تان ظاهر شود، باید تصویر را در دایرکتوری Root روی سایت بگذارید و اطمینان حاصل کنید که آن را «Favicon.ico» نامگذاری نموده اید. به طور مثال www

.yourwebsite .com/favicon.ico 

برای هر یک از ساب فولدرهای سایت باید این کار را انجام دهید و باید وضوح هر یک را به طور جداگانه در هر بخش از سایت اصلی تان اصلاح کنید.
گام پنجم - یک Favourite جدید بسازید
اگر برای ایجاد سایت تان از ابزار online استفاده کرده اید، مانند Lycos Tripod service در آن صورت ممکن است لازم باشد، که فایل آیکون را به صورت Gif روی سایت ببرید و سپس آن را تحت Favico.ico مجدداً نامگذاری کنید. حتماً لازم است این کد را در ابتدای صفحه HTML اضافه کنید:

< Link rel="address bar icon" href= "http://www.yourwebsite .com/favicon.ico")

همه Link سایت هایتان را در Favourites پاک کنید، history را نیز پاک کنید. سپس دوباره به سایت تان بازگردید و یک favourites تازه بسازید.
گام ششم - اگر آیکون ظاهر نشد
بعضی وقت ها، حتی وقتی که آیکون جدید در منوی favorites شما ظاهر می شود، در address bar مشاهده نمی شود. لازم است یک بار همه مرورگرها و صفحات باز را ببندید و مجدداً آنها را بازکنید. حالا به جای آن لوگوی IE آبی رنگ، قدیمی ، تکراری می توانید اثری که خودتان خلق کردید را مشاهده کنید.


Source:Majidonline.com

----------


## Amir64

خیلی خیلی ممنون می خواستم بدونم می شه قبل از این که سایت رو در وب گسترش داد اون رو با آیکون در VS2005 کامپایل کرد و نتیجه رو دید؟

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

بله ، کافیه اون آدرس آیکون رو عوض کنید ، از حالت نسبی استفاده کنید تا لازم نباشه روی وب تغییرش بدید.

----------


## Amir64

ممنون از جواب شما ولی چه طوری، من اصلا نمی دونم چیکار باید بکنم.
راهنمایی کنید لطفا توضیح رو واضح بگید آخه من تازه کارم.ممنون.

----------


## babi_wd

یه image به فورم اضافه کن و یه عکس رو از یکی از فولدر های کناری برای نمایش انتخاب کن
بعد  تو قسمت propertice نگاه کن بیبن چطوری آدرس داده.از اون یاد بگیر

----------


## molood

> شما می توانید آیکون ویژه جست وجوگر وب (IE) را برداشته و به جای آن لوگوی انتخابی را جایگزین نمایید. اگر به سایتتان مراجعه کنید متوجه می شوید که یک لوگوی (e) آبی با یک کادر سفید در پایین صفحه، Status bar، نوار عنوان و در آدرس سایت ها قبل از URL، Address bar وجود دارد. مشابه همین لوگو در منوی Favorites و پنل folderقبل از آدرس سایت ها نیز وجود دارد. شما می توانید این علامت را با آیکون ویژه و مطلوب خودتان عوض کنید. تمام کاری که انجام می دهید این است که تصویری را طراحی کنید و اطمینان حاصل کنید که فرمت و اندازه آن مناسب و درست است. سپس آن را در Root Directory سایت خودتان Upload کنید. می توان از هر کدام از بسته های نرم افزاری گرافیکی که کارکردن با آن را می دانید جهت ایجاد چنین آیکونی استفاده کنید و یا این که یک برنامه مخصوص ایجاد آیکون را از اینترنت پیدا کنید تا کار برایتان راحت تر شود. در این برنامه ها فایل های الگویی وجود دارند که ایجاد آیکون مورد نظر را برایتان ساده می کنند. یکی از این برنامه ها Microangel 5.05 است که در سایت (www.impact soft.com) قرار دارد. سایت های دیگری که در این زمینه می توانند به شما کمک کنند،
> ((www.icon factory.com و(www.iconedit.com) می باشند. ما در این قسمت از Iconedit استفاده می نماییم. 
> گام اول - نرم افزار را نصب کنید
> پیش از هر اقدامی باید نرم افزار Iconedit را که نرم افزار ساده ای است، نصب کنید. کار شما ایجاد یک تصویر با کیفیت بالا است که هدف سایت شما را به روشنی معرفی کند.
> گام دوم - اندازه ها را معین کنید
> یک لوگوی ۱۶*۱۶ یا ۳۲*۳۲ pixel را انتخاب کنید. پیشنهاد می شود از سایز ۱۶*۱۶ استاندارد استفاده کنید.
> گام سوم - لوگو باید واضح باشد
> نمایان بودن لوگو بسیار مهم است، به ویژه برای سایت ها و فعالیت های جا افتاده که یک لوگوی مبهم غالباً گویا نخواهد بود. می توانید یک لوگوی آماده را وارد کنید و سپس آن را طبق دلخواه تغییر دهید.
> گام چهارم - آیکون خود را Upload کنید
> ...


سلام ببخشید داخل rel=""
چی باید بنویسم؟

----------


## adineh67

> شما می توانید آیکون ویژه جست وجوگر وب (IE) را برداشته و به جای آن لوگوی انتخابی را جایگزین نمایید. اگر به سایتتان مراجعه کنید متوجه می شوید که یک لوگوی (e) آبی با یک کادر سفید در پایین صفحه، Status bar، نوار عنوان و در آدرس سایت  ها قبل از URL، Address bar وجود دارد. مشابه همین لوگو در منوی Favorites و پنل  folderقبل از آدرس سایت ها نیز وجود دارد. شما می توانید این علامت را با آیکون ویژه و مطلوب خودتان عوض کنید. تمام کاری که انجام می دهید این است که تصویری را طراحی کنید و اطمینان حاصل کنید که فرمت و اندازه آن مناسب و درست است. سپس آن را در Root Directory سایت خودتان Upload کنید. می توان از هر کدام از بسته های نرم افزاری گرافیکی که کارکردن با آن را می دانید جهت ایجاد چنین آیکونی استفاده کنید و یا این که یک برنامه مخصوص ایجاد آیکون را از اینترنت پیدا کنید تا کار برایتان راحت تر شود. در این برنامه ها فایل های الگویی وجود دارند که ایجاد آیکون مورد نظر را برایتان ساده می کنند. یکی از این برنامه ها Microangel 5.05 است که در سایت (www.impact soft.com) قرار دارد. سایت های دیگری که در این زمینه می توانند به شما کمک کنند،
> ((www.icon factory.com و(www.iconedit.com) می باشند. ما در این قسمت از Iconedit استفاده می نماییم. 
> گام اول - نرم افزار را نصب کنید
> پیش از هر اقدامی باید نرم افزار Iconedit را که نرم افزار ساده ای است، نصب کنید. کار شما ایجاد یک تصویر با کیفیت بالا است که هدف سایت شما را به روشنی معرفی کند.
> گام دوم - اندازه ها را معین کنید
> یک لوگوی ۱۶*۱۶ یا ۳۲*۳۲ pixel را انتخاب کنید. پیشنهاد می شود از سایز ۱۶*۱۶ استاندارد استفاده کنید.
> گام سوم - لوگو باید واضح باشد
> نمایان بودن لوگو بسیار مهم است، به ویژه برای سایت ها و فعالیت های جا افتاده که یک لوگوی مبهم غالباً گویا نخواهد بود. می توانید یک لوگوی آماده را وارد کنید و سپس آن را طبق دلخواه تغییر دهید.
> گام چهارم - آیکون خود را Upload کنید
> ...


 دوستان منم می خوام آیکن صفحاتمو عوض کنم ولی از این توضیحات چیزی دستگیرم نشد اگه کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه ممنون می شم

----------


## fakhravari

با سلام
در هر پیجی از این کد استفاده کن فقط ادرس icon بده پیش تک title بزارش
  <link href="Abierta.ico" rel="shortcut icon" type="image/x-icon" />

----------

